# Question regarding extension billing when billing for implant of generator



## r.e.christie (Nov 2, 2010)

Question regarding extension billing

Can extensions be billed separate from the generator L8687 to commercial payers? If so what HCPCS code would be appropriate to use?


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 2, 2010)

L8687 Implantable neurostimulator pulse generator, dual array, rechargeable, includes extension

Due to the fact, the decriptor states "includes extension" it seems they decided that the reimbursement covers the costs of extensions. I think the last time I look at an invoice for implantable neurostimulator the extension were a minor cost.


----------

